# Help with a lockscreen mod?



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm on SOAB at the moment. Love the rom - massive props to the BAMF team - but one little thing bugs me...

The lockscreen is just bland looking. I loved the lock ring and shortcut dots from Forever. I'm wondering how easy it would be to switch them out. Is it as easy as just replacing the images? If so, where are the images? (i've searched around and can't find them)

I'm not experienced with this at all, so if it's too complicated just let me know and I'll deal with it. If it's as simple as locating images and replacing them...just point me in the right direction.

cheers


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

You can try  this  irk if it'll work..I just Googled sense 3.0 lockscreen real quick

also...I highly recommend widgetlocker to customize your lockscreen..I've been using it forever and its awesome.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't be done. Lock rings are in the fusion.apk file, inside an m10 file. The tools for sense 3.5 m10 fies as of now haven't been released yet.

Sent via Tapatalk on my TBolt


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

try to use the sense 3 lock screen with out shortcuts mod from my listing in rom manager
It will give you the sense 3 lock screen, just no shortcuts. It should work with most sense roms.


----------



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

I appreciate the responses. Doesn't look like what I want is gonna happen...not thru anything I can do at least. No biggie. I think I'll live.


----------

